# 'Insteada' OFFICIAL LAUNCH



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

The registration packet can now be printed off of the www.lancasterarcheryclub.com website, even though our guy spelled 'Insteada' incorrectly  
I handed out flyers this weekend and they were gone in short order, hope that is a sign that we will be filling up this shoot. My contact info is on the packet, PLEASE call with questions. DO NOT let the PSAA rules scare you!!! We DID NOT have an issue last year because of them.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

If anyone could help us by printing out a packet and hanging it at your club that would be appreciated. I found a listing of archery clubs in PA but am getting a bunch of bouncebacks because the listing must not be current??!! Thank You!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

We are working on the course and fixing a bunch of things in preperation for the shoot. Hope you can make it.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Just added Smooth Stability Stabilizers to the sponsors list, Thanks guys!!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Where is this Official Lunch taking Place? :slice::spam1::happy1::becky:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Lancaster Archery Club is the location of the 'Insteada' , we will have lunch available


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Remember folks this is a PRE-registration event, our officers need time to get all the shooters into the computer so pairings can be put together. You may still sign-up after July 22nd but there will be a $5.00 late fee. Thanks!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

TTT, please get those registrations in to us.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*'Insteada' Improvements*

Here is a picture of an improvement we made to the course for this years event. More pictures will follow as the work is completed. Most items are safety related.
Picture is of the new steps installed that lead towards target 28. The old wooden steps just did not cut the mustard anymore.


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is this "insteada" business?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

It is a shoot our club holds opposite the NFAA Nationals outwest the July 30/31 weekend. It is and was intended for folk who do not or can not make the trip to the Left Coast for Nationals. This is our second year for the two day event and it was a hit with those who attended last year, I hope it is even larger this year!! So far I have received pre-registration forms from 3 different states and have had packet requests from our neighbors up north. I think they should come to the shoot and try to get even with us for the Stanley Cup mishap :0
You can find complete info in the packet that can be printed out off of our website www.lancasterarcheryclub.com


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

Cool, I would love to visit ya'lls place sometime. That's a heck of haul for me though. Good luck and God bless.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Registrations are starting to roll in, THANKS!!!
Just received the BIG GREEN target that will be chanced off, HINT you will need to shoot for it


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

It's official, The Canadian's are coming  This is going to be great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am off for vacation until the 11th, if you have questions PLEASE call the cell number located in the registration packet. Cell reception isn't great but I will get my messages once I get into town, I love the mountains!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I will be taking 'Insteada' registrations at the PSAA State Field shoot this weekend, look for the big guy with the RED 'Insteada' shirt on. I will have forms in the car if you need them.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> I will be taking 'Insteada' registrations at the PSAA State Field shoot this weekend, look for the big guy with the RED 'Insteada' shirt on. I will have forms in the car if you need them.


 What kind of attendance numbers are you expecting?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Possibly in the low 50's at this point??? 
Received alot of interest this weekend but not alot of commitments yet


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> Possibly in the low 50's at this point???
> Received alot of interest this weekend but not alot of commitments yet


 I wish you great success. I wish I could attend, but Family activities have ruled my schedule this year.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Appreciate the well wishes, I am sure a certain fellow Virginian will fill you in on how things went.
We discussed last night after the work party about spending a weekend next year on the 'Hill' so we can meet you guys.
Archerpap mentioned how nice the shoot was when he attended.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Will be at the club tomorrow all day getting ready for the BIG weekend  PLEASE call the cell phone number on the packet if you want to shoot this weekend, it is NOT too late to sign up!!


----------



## TeamWinker (Nov 12, 2008)

Great shoot! had a blast! shoulda shot for awards insteada money is what insteada meant to me this year! Cant wait for the next one!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Are the scores gonna be posted anywhere?? :noidea:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Are the scores gonna be posted anywhere?? :noidea:


You had to be there to find out.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

When I have more time I will post them on the other thread, the total score that took the money was 1399 with 141 X's (558 Hunter, 291 animal and 550 Field).


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> You had to be there to find out.


:brick:

 (Thanks Ray.. )


----------

